# XC Course map



## Jo_x (27 July 2012)

I saw a great map earlier of the xc course, with the hills of Greenwich park shaded in different greens, so you could see really clearly where the steep slopes etc were. I cant remember if it was on here or FB, but either way I cant find it anywhere!

Dont suppose anyone has a link?


----------



## MrSpam (27 July 2012)

that sounds like the one in horse and hound this week.


----------



## Jo_x (27 July 2012)

Maybe thats where I saw it then, will check when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## Honey08 (27 July 2012)

Yes its in the middle of H&H along with all the riders and their form.. and the dressage tests. Quite a useful edition this week!


----------

